# My buck is coming! He's here - Pictures!



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm so excited! I can hardly wait for husband to get home so we can go get him! 

:stars: 

Even though the lady says he's in rut and stinks to high heaven. :greengrin: 

He was advertised as a pygmy buck, but someone here said he's not pure pygmy due to his coloring. I'd love to learn more about that tonight when I post pictures, to me, if he's a Nigi cross that's a huge bonus.

Nigerians cycle all year around right? Do pygmies? Does this mean he'll always be in rut? And if no, will he still breed a doe out of rut?

Expect pictures later this evening! :wave:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My buck is coming!*

can't wait for pics..............


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My buck is coming!*

Oh I just can't wait to see pics!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My buck is coming!*

Yes, most mini's breed year round...and regardless of wether or not he's in rut he'll still be a buck and do all the nasty bucky things...year round, they only worsen in the fall.

Can't wait to see him!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: My buck is coming!*

Oooh that sounds fun... well I can't say I wasn't warned, right? :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My buck is coming!*

Yeppers....fair warning and welcome to the world of having yor own buck!! I've got 3....and believe me when I say the smaller they are the stinkier they'll be!
My full pygmy is the worst...the PB Nigi is getting there and the littlest of them all is 7 months old and has the yellowest face and worse "perfume" :ROFL:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: My buck is coming!*

Oh yes, he'll do "buck things" all year, it just gets worse in the fall! When we had pygmies, our pure-bred pygmy buck was THE WORST smelling buck ever! Wait, take that back, there was a smellier one at a show once (you could smell him a mile away, I'm dead serious!) Anywho, he smelled bad all year, but especially in the fall. Congrats on your new buck! Can't wait to see him!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: My buck is coming!*

Our buck even though he is a boer smells bad year round but gets worse in the fall. My sister asked him what brand of colone he was wearing the other day! LOL!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: My buck is coming!*

He's here!

Not very good pictures, but the best I could do for now, because he's in a kennel just so they can get used to each other first.

I thought Hope was in heat today, her vulva was a little swollen and red, but while he was more than interested in her, she showed none in him. Of course, he tried to get some action from Uno too . . . :roll:

And no joke about the smell! I can tolerate it in the open air, but in the car . . . :shocked:

Yuck! Hubby wasn't too happy. :ROFL:

So what do you think about him? Is he a Nigi/Pygmy cross?




























Oh, and we're calling him . . . Buck. Real original, right? :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oooooo....he is hansome! Congrats! I'd say for sure he's a cross of pygmy and nigerian, Although he may even be 3/4 nigi. Very purty either way!! You should have some cute babies w/ him!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh he is pretty - and he is just nicely in rutt! You brought him home inside your car??? Oh, you poor thing :ROFL: :ROFL: 

Congrats on him. He will bring you lots of nice babies!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Oh my gosh, you guys were SO not joking!  

I can STILL smell him on my hands! I think I can even taste him! :mecry: 

Thanks for the compliments! Even covered in his special perfume, I think he's gorgeous. And I absolutely love his horns; I know a lot of people don't like horns but man I love them. So far he's been very well tempered and behaved, other than trying to mount everything in sight. 

I am heading for the shower . . . can't wait to hear more about what you guys think! :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

yes now your keyboard will stink forever, Muahaha! yes he is very pretty, he does look like hes in a firey rutt, i think i can smell him, or that could be mine, hes stinkin up a storm


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

He is adorable! I do love his horns too. I like to look at them and use them as a handle, but they scare the dickens out of me when I get almost stuck!

I think it was on another tread here that I saw that goat milk soap will get the stink out.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

he is very handsome congrats


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I left the lead I used on him in the bathroom, and when I walked in, I could smell it! :ROFL: 

That's okay, I can get used to it. Animal smells don't tend to bother me . . . now spray some expensive perfume and watch me run from the room! :wink: 

Husband's exact words a minute ago: "If you're going to keep doing weird things like this, I want to buy a truck." :slapfloor: 

Can't say I blame him. That sure was a powerful smell heh. Anyways, I love hearing what you guys think, and I can hardly wait until spring kids!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you do know that your car will smell for months right?

He is handsome. Very Nigerian Dwarf looking.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

He is very nice! Congrats! He definitely has Nigi in him, I think more Nigi than Pygmy. His horns do look cool, just make sure he doesn't get stuck in fencing. . . . seems like my cousin's Boer goats (who have horns) are always getting stuck somewhere. :roll:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

We covered the back of the car in towels and its leather and he was in a crate . . . but I hear you, it's going to smell for a bit! I can already guess what hubby will be doing tomorrow. :ROFL: 

We have chain link fencing, which I hope he'll keep his horns out of! The other two haven't had any trouble yet, so I'll just make sure to keep an eye on him.

I'm glad he's more Nigi, that will make for some cute kids, I don't know how I'll stand the wait!

How long should I keep them separated? A few days? Also, the owner said he was around four or five. How long can a buck service does? I imagine its longer than most does should safely kid. 

Thanks for all the nice words about him.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

When I picked up one of the bucks a year ago I didnt wash my hands before driving him back to my house (had to lift him into my truck). Well I paid my cousin to clean the uphostry as I must have touched something and everytime I got into my truck I smelled it.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I love the color of him and those horns!!!! talk about rut?? our bucks have turned orange from peeing on each other! It looks sooo funny and sticks really really bad!!! your poor car!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is even more nigi looking to me in YOUR pictures....and I love his horns too....ALL but 2 of my goats have horns and I love his...I'd say they compare in width and length to my 4 1/2 year old pygmy buck. His face looks alot like my pygmy/nigi buckling's does...even his "do".

I would keep them separate for a few days, let him get used to his new home...though with your doe around, I don't thik he'll be too interested in where he lives :ROFL:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm really pleased with him, I think I found a great deal!

What was really funny was there are very few ads for miniature goats anywhere in my area, ever. Maybe every few months I see something of interest. And then the DAY I figure out Hope just isn't carrying any kids and is probably in heat, I see this guy for sale.

Even better is the lady I bought Hope and Uno from offered me a buck if I didn't get this one, and will be contacting me when she starts kidding, so I can look at the doelings!

Poor, poor husband . . . :ROFL:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I can't reassure you that your hubby will "get used to it".......mine knows when I'm with the "boys" before I hit the back door! So it's to the basement I go, strip and clothes are automatically in the washer...a good scrub of the hands and arms in the laundry tub...then up to shower :ROFL: He loves me though so he's learned to deal with the other "boys" :slapfloor:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats on the new addition. :stars: Wow on those horns! I know someone who doesn't have any bucks, but used their trailer to transport one for a friend. He said they had to take off their clothes before going inside their house. Do enjoy your studly fella, and dreaming about the babies you'll have. :thumb:


----------

